# African Cichlid tanks



## talon4show

Been lurking around the site looking at some tanks and figured I would share my two tanks I'm proud of.

This is a 125 Gallon tank. Put a LOT of time and money into it...wish I still had it... 

Fluval FX5 filter 
180lbs of African Cichlid substrate
180lbs of red lava rock
70lbs of the grey rock (not sure what it is)
Custom Under Gravel Jet system I made












My 55 gallon is still going to this day. This was my budget build as far as aquascaping was concerned. Rocks and sand cost me like $5 total 

Fluval FX4 filter
Cheap "moon light" setup
80lbs of sand
60lbs of grey rock











Annnnyyyway... That 55 has me bored. I am about to redo it all but I need to source some driftwood. Going to go on a hunt for some this weekend lol


----------



## Suess00

I love the first pic. What kind of sand is that exactley?


----------



## talon4show

Its actually "Play Sand" from Walmart. Comes in 50lb bags. Only downside is it has some clay deposits in it so you just have to rinse it well before putting it in. I'm about to go to a South American Cichlid setup and going to a black substrate soon.


----------



## FlatLine

What kind of stone is that in the second pic? I'm trying to build a small shelf region in my krib tank...


----------



## Dragonbeards

I like them both. The 55g is really good for having only spent $5 on aquascaping.


----------



## talon4show

FlatLine said:


> What kind of stone is that in the second pic? I'm trying to build a small shelf region in my krib tank...


Best place to find it...side of drainage ditch haha. That is where I got all of mine.



Dragonbeards said:


> I like them both. The 55g is really good for having only spent $5 on aquascaping.


Thank ya!


----------

